# Parking in or near BCN



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

During summer my family from Belgium (= parents + dog) are planning to pay me a visit of probably around a week. They've visited me in BCN one time before and then had a serious problem to get the car parked somewhere safely. In the end they ended up in a 24/7 guarded parking place, it was perfectly safe but the bill when they left again after 5 days was a lot less pleasant.

So even when July is still a bit ahead of us, they asked me to already check where they could get rid of the car and park it in a place equally safe as the guarded underground parkings, but preferably without the high price tag. As they won't have much luggage (and as the dog is small enough to carry in a bag ) they don't mind parking somewhere in the suburbs or even in a neighbouring town as long as public transport to get to BCN City Center is well organised from there. So the car doesn't necessarily have to be parked in the center itself, safety and low price is priority.

I don't have a driver's license yet so obviously I never paid too much attention to all things related to traffic, I do it all by foot or by metro. Anyone has advice?


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

PS: visit would be in July if everything goes ahead as scheduled, so I realise during the busy tourist season the demand for parking spots may be quite high. But as I said, they don't mind a bit of public transport, as long as they don't have to pay a high price tag or be parked in an area known for theft.


----------

